# Mike Mahoney Away for A While



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just popped in to let you know that Mike sends his regards but he will be away from the BB for a few days or so as he is a bit under the weather.Also, thanks to everyone who responded to my thread. Hope everyone is doing better, and as ever, thoughts are with you... Take care everyone.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Mike, stop working so hard! If i wasn't so far away i'd come and slap you myself! Get Karen to do it for you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hah, Spliff... my very words exactly... except about the slapping part.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Cookies, I see you decided to remain on the BB. I was ready to call out the rescue squad.







Welcome back and stay put this time...or else...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Marilyn







Mike, Sure hope you are feeling better soon. Get a good rest if you can. BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Marilyn! I'm sure he would much rather be slapped than nagged!














!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Marilyn:Thanks for letting us know. It's good to see you here again!







JeanG


----------

